

Ask HN: Does the Future Belong to Docker or Bare Metal Apps? - andrewstuart

Bare Metal App builders are rapidly maturing:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fourlightyears.blogspot.com.au&#x2F;2015&#x2F;03&#x2F;bare-metal-application-builders-are.html<p>In many ways they solve similar problems to Docker.<p>So which technology will own the future? Docker or Bare Metal Apps?
======
wmf
Most people are calling them unikernels.

Xen lock-in is bad.

Not having nano-sized VMs in the cloud is a problem that may or may not be
solved.

~~~
andrewstuart
Not all the ways to build bare metal apps use unikernels.

